# Flow Drifter



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Its the Infinite I-Rock from 2011 with a new name. I liked it. One of the guys I worked with then rode the Drifter at SIA and really liked it too. Flow does not make a bad board, period.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Strangely I've almost never seen Flow boards mentioned on this forum. Not for good, not for bad.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I remember seeing someone saying they really liked their Quantum and I see Nivek recommend flow all of the time. Also I think MPD has a flow merc if im not mistaken.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Donutz said:


> Strangely I've almost never seen Flow boards mentioned on this forum. Not for good, not for bad.


Yeah I tend to recommend them a lot. They're cheaper, loaded with tech, and I haven't ridden one that didn't ride well. And I don't know anyone else that though they didn't ride well. It's a small lineup, but the most solid on the market for sure. I'm really looking forward to my Shifty.


----------



## Deluxe954 (Dec 30, 2010)

I bought a Flow verve last season. Really solid and I really like it. Great in the park and it does fine with everything else. My friend has an Era and he really likes his too. Flow make great boards :thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone know if "Angry Snowboarder" reviewed any of the Flow boards??? I'm to lazy to look at his site .....

The Flow rep was pushing the Era, hard, on me the other week when I ran into him. I also thought the Era was a mid-wide, which I prefer. I didn't think their graphics were all that hot, as I know that is not the important part but it does play into the decision making for most of us a bit.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Flow Verve Used and Reviewed


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think its technically a midwide. But it definitely is wider than average for normal width boards. 

As far as the rep pushing the Era.... Whats your riding style?

And yeah the graphics are iffy, they have there place in the market though


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Nivek said:


> As far as the rep pushing the Era.... Whats your riding style?


I'm just a 43 year old dad that tries to keep up with his teenage kids and this will be the start of my 3rd season on a board :laugh:

Park, jumps and groomers. Midwest snow and manmade ice, heavily trafficked hills. I'm trying to improve my park, which is mostly boxes but I am very slowly learning rails, 5050'ing but will be trying boardslides this year. Jumping mostly smaller park jumps and wanting to do 3's.

Been considering the Blacklist & Evo, now maybe something from Flow. All depends on my budget. Currently riding a banana with Flow NXT ATSE's if you needed to know. My 1st RC board and I do like it a lot but I didn't think it was that soft, IS probably my lack of skill but I wanted a softer and shorter board. Not sure why but seems most people ride a little shorter board for park and spinning.

Hope this info helped.....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah from Flow the Era is what you would be looking at. Though out of those options I would be picking the Blacklist hands down.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Its the Infinite I-Rock from the 2011 with a new name. I liked it. One of the guys I worked with then rode the Drifter at SIA and really liked it too. Flow does not make a bad board, period.


Just to clarify, The Drifter has a ton of new tech in it from the 2011 Infinite Reverse. The 2011 was Whiskey Royale while the 2012 gets Whiskey Rocks (basalt at the heel and toe). Also, Flow's new Whiskey Shooter tech upgrades and reconfigures carbon usage with the 4 precured carbon plates used in this deck.

The Infinite line was a huge seller last year. In truth, the Rockered version and the Cambered version never should have been two versions of the same model as they were very different boards. Flow recognized this and seperated the two lines for 2012. We just took delivery on over 6,000 pieces of Flow.

STOKED!!!!


----------



## Rage (Oct 13, 2011)

how well does the drifter hold an edge at higher speeds or on hardpack compared to something like the quantum?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Donutz said:


> Strangely I've almost never seen Flow boards mentioned on this forum. Not for good, not for bad.


I owned a 2005 Flow Merc 164 that I used as a secondary board for a few days on the slopes. If I ever get anything that long again (for pure downhill) then I'm going to go down in weight. It wasn't bad at moderate to fast speeds, but anything slower than that and I had to make a conscious effort to keep the tail from swinging around in turns. It was almost like riding a stubborn horse.

I sold it last week. One of the two boards I have new (to me) this season is a 2010 Flow Infinite 156 (cambered). Not sure yet if I'm going to pack it in the bag for my trip to Jackson. If so, I will give you the skinny on how I like it.

-EDIT-
Wired, are those *wooden* rafters in that warehouse? If so, then that's a first for me!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rage said:


> how well does the drifter hold an edge at higher speeds or on hardpack compared to something like the quantum?


Hard to say really, its a different feel and you use different techniques to get rocker and camber to hold an edge. I would say similar just because of how well all of the Flow's I have ridden do in that area. It was something that surprised me every turn I made.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> -EDIT-
> Wired, are those *wooden* rafters in that warehouse? If so, then that's a first for me!


Apologies for going OT here, but yes, those are wood. There is a product name for them that is escaping me right now, but someone here will know. We are adding this 6,000 SF facility as a mixed warehouse / retail showcase / tuning center. It is almost done now and we plan on opening it up in ealy November. So STOKED!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

That warehouse is 1000x nicer than most of the other ones I have had to work in (or spend time in). The shop looks good.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Jan 7, 2013)

anyone have any feedback on 2012/2013 Flow Drifter?


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

x X CLoud X x said:


> anyone have any feedback on 2012/2013 Flow Drifter?


Rode it for the first time today at Nakiski. 

It was very crowded, Icy with light coverage. I kinda wrecked the base going through the rocky glades, but fuck it!

I suck at writing reviews but it is an awesome board. I did some 180's off some icy lips and got it going as fast I could with the crowds/ice. It's sable and fun to ride! It's miles better than my NS SL and Heritage. (In my opinion…) 

… I didn't spend much time at the shit show that was Nakiski today, You'll have to wait till we get some snow! 

BA did review it if you haven't seen his yet. 

2013 Flow Drifter Used and Reviewed «


----------

